
Stonewall riots 50 years later: 'We were fighting and it was for our lives' - Anon84
https://abcnews.go.com/US/lgbt-activists-remember-stonewall-riots-50-years-fighting/story?id=63083481&__twitter_impression=true
======
mimixco
Thanks for posting. Young people need to know about how the gay rights
movement began.

------
Kye
Despite how far away true equality is, it is nice to not have to hide or
isolate myself. I don't think I would have survived how things were 50 years
ago.

